# mp3 stuttering



## overburn (Mar 18, 2009)

hello
i'm a newb with freebsd. been using ubuntu for a while now though so i'm relatively familiar with nix systems
however i have a small problem with mp3 playback.
after i managed to get the sound up and running, whenever i try to play an mp3 file with noatun/kaboodle i get a weird stuttering, like it's skipping parts of the sound.
think it might be a buffering problem but i have searched for hours and still have no idea how to fix it .
any advice would be welcome
thanx


----------



## overburn (Mar 18, 2009)

i see i can't edit.. whatever

so i maxed out the buffer and still the same problem after sound system restart


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 18, 2009)

Have you tried xmms as an alternative?


----------



## overburn (Mar 18, 2009)

i haven't tried it 
unfortunately i don't know what's wrong with kpackage
when i select xmms , i only have the uninstall option not grayed out and when i click on it it says that there is no such package.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, if the executable doesn't live at /usr/local/bin/xmms you can always add the package manually: pkg_add -r xmms. Just to see whether your audio problems are in the audio subsystem or in the noatun application.


----------



## overburn (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah...  it was noatun's fault
xmms works just fine 

but how can i get it to show in the kmenu ? it's kinda boring to browse to the it's folder and run it with the terminal every time i wanna listen to some music 

and thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 18, 2009)

No idea, ditched KDE long ago  Try asking in the KDE sub-forum. I'm sure there's a utility that can scan directories for executables-not-yet-iconised-or-menuised or something. Or you'll need to right-click somewhere and add an application to a menu. Forgotten.


----------



## platanthera (Mar 20, 2009)

k-menu --> settings --> menu editor


----------

